# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Winston-Salem Sat 10/17



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Winston-Salem (Fair Grounds) Sat. 10/17 10-5.
We will have a limited number of pairs and trios, most already producing, including mint terribilis, red galact, leucomelas, green & black auratus, blue & black auratus.
Also, a few froglets, including azureus, green sip, bicolor and auratus.
We will have new and several used vivariums and all kinds of vivarium supplies, heavily discounted as well as tadpole supplies & shipping supplies.


----------

